

A year of tech industry hype in a single graph - digitalcreate
http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/12/5995577/a-year-of-tech-industry-hype-in-a-single-graph

======
digitalcreate
I love how the Internet of Things is just about ready to plunge into the
"Trough of Disillusionment"

